# My little dog barbs



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

To My little dog of 17 years barbs that we had to put down today.......

you comforted me when i was down,
You never judged my actions,
you followed me blindly without question,
you were the definition of loyalty

i told you all my problems 
you listened without judgement 
you were my friend, my pet and one of the family​ 









1990 - 2007

I will always miss you barbs, you leave an empty space were you once laid. you could never be replaced and will never be forgotten. i hope you are in a better place now...your loving owner James​


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Im so sorry about Barbs, Thoughts are with you.
Dawn


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

sleep tight sweetie. have fun at rainbow bridge!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I've followed your other thread. Take comfort from the fact that 17 years was a ripe old age for a dog and that in her last days you did all you could for her. As long as you remember her she will be your loyal companion. 

R.I.P Barbs.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats so sad I think losing a pet you've had for so long is like losing a member of the family (of the human kind)


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

*RIP Barbs
**

eace: **eace: **eace: **eace:** eace: *​


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

you just brought a tear to my eye..... what a beautiful old soul! r.i.p sweetheart! xx


----------

